# Glow in the dark ball pythons?



## Clotted (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone else seen this?

Somebody seems to have such plans:
Patent US7663019 - Transgenic snakes and methods of making - Google Patents

Unless I'm misreading this, it sounds like a very interesting proposal.
Maybe a few years away, but it might, just might happen.


----------



## orchid mantis man (Mar 9, 2014)

very interesting read.. im still confused how they can patent genes. but im guessing its the method that they are patenting. 

tbh they could genetically modify any animal to glow in the dark for profit. and there are many other animals which will also fetch a high/higher price.
it obviously can be done, just not sure anyone will bother doing it..


----------

